# Living in Spain for <6 months per year - please advice on UK disability benefits



## destinedforspain

Hi everyone, I am a newbie poster desperate to escape the Scottish winter climate in order to preserve my health. 

I have cerebral palsy and a weak immune system, and from October onwards am susceptible to what seems like every nasty winter bug in existence (I've already been bedridden by 2 serious viruses in the past 4 weeks!  ). I keep much healthier in the summer, when temperatures are warmer, more consistent, and the sun lights up most of the day, hence my desire to escape to a more tropical climate.

I've identified the South-Eastern areas of Spain as those with the warmest and most consistent winter climates with greatest number of sunshine hours per day, hence the reason for it being my destination target...

My ideal predicament is to live in Scotland for 6-months from Apr-Sept, and in Spain for the remaining 6-months from Oct-Mar, but still remain British residents.

I live with my parents, my father who works full-time and my mother who works part-time. Despite graduating from university in 2008 I have been unable to gain suitable employment, due to both the state of the economy and the physical implications of my disability.

The plan is for my mum to give up her current job in the UK as a classroom assistant, and move with me over to Spain for 6-months of the year while my father continues to live and work full-time in Scotland, visiting us in Spain for a few days each month. 

To start with, before committing to purchasing a property in Spain, we would seek to rent a property on a 'try before you buy scheme' as a 6-month experiment, which would give myself and my mum enough time to suss out the Spanish lifestyle, properties, prospects for part-time employment, etc. 

We should in theory have enough capital available to fund this 6-month experiment without relying on finding employment in Spain during this initial period, however in the longer-term we would be looking to seek part-time employment for the 6-months we live in Spain and the 6-months we live in the UK. 

If the experiment was successful, we would then purchase a Spanish property, which we would rent out from Apr-Sept each year in order to generate a supplemental income stream during the time we're not living there.

This all sounds great in theory, but I am wondering about the effects this may have on my benefit entitlements. E.g. would I still be eligible for Incapacity Benefit if I only lived in the UK for 6 months of the year? And would my mum still be eligible for Invalid Care Allowance? And would we be allowed to take our Motability Car over to Spain for these 6 months? And what about healthcare? Would the usual combination of the EHIC healthcard and private travel insurance cover the risk of us requiring medical/hospital treatment whilst in Spain?

I appreciate that my circumstances are incredibly unique, but I would be grateful for any advice anyone on this forum could give advice on any of the above points, as I really don't know where to begin with a Google Search!......

Thanks in advance  .....

destinedforspain


----------



## Stravinsky

Oh dear, this is sometimes a complex issue. I know that if you are no longer a UK resident and live in Spain that you are able to transfer some of your allowances to Spain. I don't know if your mother would be able to transfer hers

Having said that, you are aiming at not being a resident in Spain ... and that's when sometimes it gets complicated because in theory by living here for 6 months you probably should sign on the list of foreigers. You will certainly need an NIE number for the rental / purchase

Another "complication" is that your father will remain in the UK whilst paying (presumably) NI & Tax, so in effect that means that you will be able to get Spanish state health care over here if I'm not mistaken ...... JoJo will know more about this as it is pertinent to her situation.

About your motability car, need to know a little more about what it is. I assume it is UK registered, although for 6 month period for a non resident you should be OK


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> Another "complication" is that your father will remain in the UK whilst paying (presumably) NI & Tax, so in effect that means that you will be able to get Spanish state health care over here if I'm not mistaken ...... JoJo will know more about this as it is pertinent to her situation.


 ooooohhh, dont you get me involved in this one Strav, it looks complicated LOL!!!!! 

Seriously, I believe that you can only be covered by your fathers NI contributions if you are legally his dependant! If you are, then there is a reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK, so you should be covered However, the EHIC card should cover you for emergencies as a temporary visitor???? 

I'm not sure that your mother would be able to claim a carers allowance to look after someone in another country??????? The rules on all that are in the process of being changed (not doubt, not in you favour  )???

Your motorbility car, maybe ok over here providing it is legal and insured, but it would be expensive to get it here and back ??? Maybe you would need to have one here permenantly

TBH, I think the idea, is going to be fraught with problems. Not least, its really not that warm in Spain in the winter, very wet, windy, damp and we do have snow and frosts - houses in general dont have central heating. Floor tiles and lack of damp courses and insulation make them very costly to heat.

What I would suggest is maybe you and your mother come over to Spain for a week or two and do some research into everything. Go and visit some estate agents and maybe, if you go to an expat area that has an english speaking information office, you could find out more???????? Cos thats another thing about Spain, all areas seem to differ in how they operate!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xicoalc

jojo said:


> ooooohhh, dont you get me involved in this one Strav, it looks complicated LOL!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I believe that you can only be covered by your fathers NI contributions if you are legally his dependant! If you are, then there is a reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK, so you should be covered However, the EHIC card should cover you for emergencies as a temporary visitor????
> 
> I'm not sure that your mother would be able to claim a carers allowance to look after someone in another country??????? The rules on all that are in the process of being changed (not doubt, not in you favour  )???
> 
> Your motorbility car, maybe ok over here providing it is legal and insured, but it would be expensive to get it here and back ??? Maybe you would need to have one here permenantly
> 
> TBH, I think the idea, is going to be fraught with problems. Not least, its really not that warm in Spain in the winter, very wet, windy, damp and we do have snow and frosts - houses in general dont have central heating. Floor tiles and lack of damp courses and insulation make them very costly to heat.
> 
> What I would suggest is maybe you and your mother come over to Spain for a week or two and do some research into everything. Go and visit some estate agents and maybe, if you go to an expat area that has an english speaking information office, you could find out more???????? Cos thats another thing about Spain, all areas seem to differ in how they operate!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I dont want to chip in too much with this because I know very little BUT, my mother has disability and was shouted at last year when she let slip she spent a couple of months out here with me - aparently you need to tell them if its more than just a normal holiday (i presume they mean more than a week or two). Secondly, my ex has a lot of health problems and when moving to Spain he exported part of his disability (only the mobility element, not the care). The paperwork to do this is a nightmare, the moment you request the forms they stop your payments, and they take about 4 or 5 months to process the changes before they pay again (when you get a back payment).

I think as far as the benefits go you really need to get expert advice but sadly your case sounds very complicated!!!

I think, carers allownace cannot be exported, but Incapacity (now called ESA) can be (depending on your circumstances). I know my ex gets about £200 every 2 weeks in ESA and this is indefinate. The Disability which was indefinate in the UK was only granted for one year in Spain due to NI contributions.

Your issues are the 6 months in and 6 months out thing. TBH... at this stage whilst it is just an experiment I would ask the question "can i go away for a few months (less then 6) when the weather is bad and still claim while I am on this holiday", if the answer is yes, get it in writing and do nothing more! You DO NOT need to be resident in Spain to rent, have your experiement, see what you feel lik after then make more long term plans. My view is that initially you are simply planning a long holiday then go home. If you choose to have another long holidayt the next year thats your business.... don't mention MOVING to spain (because you are not) or it will be a nightmare of paperwork and waiting for you!


----------



## destinedforspain

Stravinsky said:


> Oh dear, this is sometimes a complex issue. I know that if you are no longer a UK resident and live in Spain that you are able to transfer some of your allowances to Spain. I don't know if your mother would be able to transfer hers
> 
> Having said that, you are aiming at not being a resident in Spain ... and that's when sometimes it gets complicated because in theory by living here for 6 months you probably should sign on the list of foreigers. You will certainly need an NIE number for the rental / purchase
> 
> Another "complication" is that your father will remain in the UK whilst paying (presumably) NI & Tax, so in effect that means that you will be able to get Spanish state health care over here if I'm not mistaken ...... JoJo will know more about this as it is pertinent to her situation.
> 
> About your motability car, need to know a little more about what it is. I assume it is UK registered, although for 6 month period for a non resident you should be OK


Thank you for your quick response, this gives me some points to look into. As I say I do intend to remain a UK resident, so perhaps this means spending slightly more than 6 months in the UK and slightly less in Spain, and as the others have suggested treating the time in Spain as an 'extended holiday'. PS - Yes the motability car is UK registered.


----------



## destinedforspain

jojo said:


> ooooohhh, dont you get me involved in this one Strav, it looks complicated LOL!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I believe that you can only be covered by your fathers NI contributions if you are legally his dependant! If you are, then there is a reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK, so you should be covered However, the EHIC card should cover you for emergencies as a temporary visitor????
> 
> I'm not sure that your mother would be able to claim a carers allowance to look after someone in another country??????? The rules on all that are in the process of being changed (not doubt, not in you favour  )???
> 
> Your motorbility car, maybe ok over here providing it is legal and insured, but it would be expensive to get it here and back ??? Maybe you would need to have one here permenantly
> 
> TBH, I think the idea, is going to be fraught with problems. Not least, its really not that warm in Spain in the winter, very wet, windy, damp and we do have snow and frosts - houses in general dont have central heating. Floor tiles and lack of damp courses and insulation make them very costly to heat.
> 
> What I would suggest is maybe you and your mother come over to Spain for a week or two and do some research into everything. Go and visit some estate agents and maybe, if you go to an expat area that has an english speaking information office, you could find out more???????? Cos thats another thing about Spain, all areas seem to differ in how they operate!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks for your advice, Jo. I will need to look into the issues surrounding my benefits... But to clarify your more general point about the weather, is this really true for the areas I was considering? e.g. the coast near Malaga/Almeria? From the research I'd conducted I was under the impression that these regions compared very favourably with the likes of Glasgow, where temperatures last year plummeted to -18C! . I'm not expecting to be able to 'sunbathe', but it would be nice to be able to go out during the day in autumn/winter day without requiring 2 layers of thermal undies, polo necks, scarfs, hats, etc...

PS - RE the car, making the trip to/from Spain in the car shouldn't be a problem as we're used to using it for loooong haul journeys...


----------



## xicoalc

ToTo Man said:


> g 2 layers of thermal undies, polo necks, scarfs, hats, etc...


im thinking of putting thermals on today! got heaters going and a terrible wind problem!!!!


----------



## jojo

ToTo Man said:


> Thanks for your advice, Jo. I will need to look into the issues surrounding my benefits... But to clarify your more general point about the weather, is this really true for the areas I was considering? e.g. the coast near Malaga/Almeria? From the research I'd conducted I was under the impression that these regions compared very favourably with the likes of Glasgow, where temperatures last year plummeted to -18C! . I'm not expecting to be able to 'sunbathe', but it would be nice to be able to go out during the day in autumn/winter day without requiring 2 layers of thermal undies, polo necks, scarfs, hats, etc...
> 
> PS - RE the car, making the trip to/from Spain in the car shouldn't be a problem as we're used to using it for loooong haul journeys...



I live near Málaga and altho its not as cold as Scotland, its all relative. No real heating in the houses. Today is sunny, but windy. I'm sitting here wearing a jumper, jeans, boots and a body warmer. The house is cold, so I keep going outside to warm up, cos in the sun and out of the wind its ok - the car is the warmest place. Once the sun goes down. I'll put my two oiled filled radiators on and probably the gas heater too. That said, I do feel the cold. But once it goes below a certain temperature, its cold and the degrees dont matter.

BTW, your user name has changed???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Hi there and welcome to the forum! Glad to hear you have decided to migrate south for the winters (though believe me it can be mighty chilly here as Spanish houses aren't built for cold weather and are usually not insulated).

I strongly recommend you go straight to the "horse's mouth" and contact the Dept of Work & Pensions in the UK about what benefits are and aren't transferable. Knowledgeable though the forum members are, this is too important to rely on hearsay!

Contact A-Z - DWP


----------



## xicoalc

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum! Glad to hear you have decided to migrate south for the winters (though believe me it can be mighty chilly here as Spanish houses aren't built for cold weather and are usually not insulated).
> 
> I strongly recommend you go straight to the "horse's mouth" and contact the Dept of Work & Pensions in the UK about what benefits are and aren't transferable. Knowledgeable though the forum members are, this is too important to rely on hearsay!
> 
> Contact A-Z - DWP


Couldnt agree more! When you call tell them it is JUST AN ENQUIRY otherwise before you know it they will stop everything!

When it comes to DLA you will find that they wont give you a set rule in most cases they will ask you to write in to exportability dept - if they ask this of you expect a 3-5 month wait for your reply!!!!!


----------



## destinedforspain

steve_in_spain said:


> I dont want to chip in too much with this because I know very little BUT, my mother has disability and was shouted at last year when she let slip she spent a couple of months out here with me - aparently you need to tell them if its more than just a normal holiday (i presume they mean more than a week or two). Secondly, my ex has a lot of health problems and when moving to Spain he exported part of his disability (only the mobility element, not the care). The paperwork to do this is a nightmare, the moment you request the forms they stop your payments, and they take about 4 or 5 months to process the changes before they pay again (when you get a back payment).
> 
> I think as far as the benefits go you really need to get expert advice but sadly your case sounds very complicated!!!
> 
> I think, carers allownace cannot be exported, but Incapacity (now called ESA) can be (depending on your circumstances). I know my ex gets about £200 every 2 weeks in ESA and this is indefinate. The Disability which was indefinate in the UK was only granted for one year in Spain due to NI contributions.
> 
> Your issues are the 6 months in and 6 months out thing. TBH... at this stage whilst it is just an experiment I would ask the question "can i go away for a few months (less then 6) when the weather is bad and still claim while I am on this holiday", if the answer is yes, get it in writing and do nothing more! You DO NOT need to be resident in Spain to rent, have your experiement, see what you feel lik after then make more long term plans. My view is that initially you are simply planning a long holiday then go home. If you choose to have another long holidayt the next year thats your business.... don't mention MOVING to spain (because you are not) or it will be a nightmare of paperwork and waiting for you!


Thank you Steve, this is really helpful  .......


----------



## Alcalaina

destinedforspain said:


> Thanks for your advice, Jo. I will need to look into the issues surrounding my benefits... But to clarify your more general point about the weather, is this really true for the areas I was considering? e.g. the coast near Malaga/Almeria? From the research I'd conducted I was under the impression that these regions compared very favourably with the likes of Glasgow, where temperatures last year plummeted to -18C! . I'm not expecting to be able to 'sunbathe', but it would be nice to be able to go out during the day in autumn/winter day without requiring 2 layers of thermal undies, polo necks, scarfs, hats, etc...


The daytime temperatures are very pleasant and it is very often warmer outside than indoors! I spend most winter afternoons in a deckchair on my roof terrace, or going for walks. 

I am in south-west Andalucia and it hasn't got cold enough to put the heating on yet; December, January and February are the only really cold months (daytime temperatures down to around 14 or 15 degrees Centigrade ... (!).

However as Jo and the others have said it feels very cold indoors because the houses just aren't built to retain heat. You can spend a fortune on electricity if you try and match the sort of indoor temperatures you would get in a centrally-heated house in Britain. Instead most of us just pile on more clothes! I usually wear fingerless gloves when I'm using the computer in winter.

On the plus side you don't get so many of those coughs and sniffles that people who live in centrally-heated houses tend to get, because you are more in tune with the seasons.


----------



## destinedforspain

Alcalaina said:


> The daytime temperatures are very pleasant and it is very often warmer outside than indoors! I spend most winter afternoons in a deckchair on my roof terrace, or going for walks.
> 
> I am in south-west Andalucia and it hasn't got cold enough to put the heating on yet; December, January and February are the only really cold months (daytime temperatures down to around 14 or 15 degrees Centigrade ... (!).
> 
> However as Jo and the others have said it feels very cold indoors because the houses just aren't built to retain heat. You can spend a fortune on electricity if you try and match the sort of indoor temperatures you would get in a centrally-heated house in Britain. Instead most of us just pile on more clothes! I usually wear fingerless gloves when I'm using the computer in winter.
> 
> On the plus side you don't get so many of those coughs and sniffles that people who live in centrally-heated houses tend to get, because you are more in tune with the seasons.


Thank you for this feedback. My main priority is being able to take advantage of the sunshine during the day, and I don't mind if this comes at the cost of cold evenings indoors. Our house in Glasgow is a draughty central heating guzzler which costs us around £3,000 per year to heat to a comfortable 18'C. I hate the 'feeling' central heating gives me, but in Scotland it really is necessary from Oct-Mar. Even with the heating on we still need to wear thermals on our extremities!!! I'm sure I'd be able to cope with the Spanish winters ....


----------



## destinedforspain

Alcalaina said:


> On the plus side you don't get so many of those coughs and sniffles that people who live in centrally-heated houses tend to get, because you are more in tune with the seasons.


This is of particular interest to me, as the main reason I wish to spend the winter months in Spain is to reduce the number and severity of viral infections I contract. Do ex-pats generally find that their health is better during the winter in Spain as apposed to the UK?


----------



## youngagepensioner

I think the situation with DLA (care component only) is that you can go abroad for under three months and claim it from the UK OR you can be resident in the foreign country and export it. I'm pretty sure you can't do half and half , remain UK resident and still keep it. Same with Incapacity benefit/ESA. 

It is certainly sunnier and usually warmer than the UK, outside in southern Spain in the winter and there is usually a blue sky, but be prepared to wrap up indoors.


----------



## Alcalaina

destinedforspain said:


> This is of particular interest to me, as the main reason I wish to spend the winter months in Spain is to reduce the number and severity of viral infections I contract. Do ex-pats generally find that their health is better during the winter in Spain as apposed to the UK?


I used to get two colds a year on average, in the UK - since moving here two and a half years ago I have only had one (which the whole village got!).

I don´t know whether that´s due to the climate, the healthier diet (I eat far more fresh fruit and veg now), or general lack of stress since I retired.

But it would be good to hear if others have had the same experience. I´ll start a new thread.


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> I used to get two colds a year on average, in the UK - since moving here two and a half years ago I have only had one (which the whole village got!).
> 
> I don´t know whether that´s due to the climate, the healthier diet (I eat far more fresh fruit and veg now), or general lack of stress since I retired.
> 
> But it would be good to hear if others have had the same experience. I´ll start a new thread.



I actually blame carpets, central heating and lack of fresh air in houses for a lot of ailments in the UK! - Actually they're all the things I miss by living in Spain!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

destinedforspain said:


> Thank you for this feedback. My main priority is being able to take advantage of the sunshine during the day, and I don't mind if this comes at the cost of cold evenings indoors. Our house in Glasgow is a draughty central heating guzzler which costs us around £3,000 per year to heat to a comfortable 18'C. I hate the 'feeling' central heating gives me, but in Scotland it really is necessary from Oct-Mar. Even with the heating on we still need to wear thermals on our extremities!!! I'm sure I'd be able to cope with the Spanish winters ....




As someone who comes from your part of the world... don't underestimate Spanish winters... my daughter spent 700Euros on wood last year for her fire.. one fire no water and she is mean with the wood and of course that is only from November until March ,.. Spanish houses are built to repel heat in the summer and they still do it in the winter.. they often feel damp as there is no damp course. Perhaps it would be better to spend some money on making your house less draught proof.
On another note... I am in my 50s and have never had a cold nor the flu


----------



## xicoalc

jojo said:


> I actually blame carpets, central heating and lack of fresh air in houses for a lot of ailments in the UK! - Actually they're all the things I miss by living in Spain!!
> 
> Jo xxx


ooh carpets... central heating...ooohhhh ohhhhh, Jo, you know how to turn a guy on!


----------



## jojo

steve_in_spain said:


> ooh carpets... central heating...ooohhhh ohhhhh, Jo, you know how to turn a guy on!



I know!! Thats why I like going back for christmas - its not just to see family and friends, but to walk, sit, roll (!!?) on carpets, surrounded by radiators - the wind and rain pounding on the double glazing........!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc

jojo said:


> I know!! Thats why I like going back for christmas - its not just to see family and friends, but to walk, sit, roll (!!?) on carpets, surrounded by radiators - the wind and rain pounding on the double glazing........!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


lol, i have visions Jo! kids going crazy opening their presents, granny in the corner picking toffee out of her dentures and you rolling all around the floor giggling and screaming "carpet, i love you"!


----------



## destinedforspain

jojo said:


> I know!! Thats why I like going back for christmas - its not just to see family and friends, but to walk, sit, roll (!!?) on carpets, surrounded by radiators - the wind and rain pounding on the double glazing........!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yuk, my idea of hell!!! :Cry: As long as the sky is shining blue I don't care how cold it is..... as soon as a low pressure system moves in, turning the sky black, wet and windy I start to feel sick and suicidal..... bring on Spain!!!


----------



## jojo

destinedforspain said:


> Yuk, my idea of hell!!! :Cry: As long as the sky is shining blue I don't care how cold it is..... as soon as a low pressure system moves in, turning the sky black, wet and windy I start to feel sick and suicidal..... bring on Spain!!!


LOL!!! However, I wonder if I should mention last winter here???? I was flooded in my house for several days at a time with no electricity or heating for a lot of it, there were landslides everywhere, tornadoes and it was very cold. I think it rained more or less constantly from January til the beginning of April - and when I say rained, it was torrential!!!

In fairness it was the worst weather they'd had here for 60 years, but it aint fun when its like that! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc

jojo said:


> LOL!!! However, I wonder if I should mention last winter here???? I was flooded in my house for several days at a time with no electricity or heating for a lot of it, there were landslides everywhere, tornadoes and it was very cold. I think it rained more or less constantly from January til the beginning of April - and when I say rained, it was torrential!!!
> 
> In fairness it was the worst weather they'd had here for 60 years, but it aint fun when its like that!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes we had it too, not the flooding thank god but the endless power cuts, freezing weather, gails and rain... lets hope its better this year. Although it clearly is not as cold here as some parts of the UK (around here even when its bad its usually in + figures!!), you definately feel colder here in the winter. The houses need constant heating, the floors just stay like ice and it does feel bloomin cold. I think this year I will buy some fluffy rugs for when I get out of bed!


----------



## Stravinsky

destinedforspain said:


> Yuk, my idea of hell!!! :Cry: As long as the sky is shining blue I don't care how cold it is..... as soon as a low pressure system moves in, turning the sky black, wet and windy I start to feel sick and suicidal..... bring on Spain!!!


You must be careful where you choose then 
My neighbour moved here because of arthritic problems (Northern CB) not realising that it can be quite humid here for long periods, and it's not been helpful for his artritis and health generally


----------



## Alcalaina

destinedforspain said:


> Yuk, my idea of hell!!! :Cry: As long as the sky is shining blue I don't care how cold it is..... as soon as a low pressure system moves in, turning the sky black, wet and windy I start to feel sick and suicidal..... bring on Spain!!!


Well, just to cheer you up ... we've just been on a long walk on the Bahia de Cadiz (bottom left hand corner of Spain), watching flamingoes, stilts, oyster catchers and a zillion other waders in the lagoon. The temperature mid-afternoon is 25C, there is not a cloud in the sky, and it's forecast to stay like this for at least a week. 

I had to take off my fleece because I was too hot and I think I've got a bit sunburnt because I forgot to put my Factor 15 moisturiser on (we only popped out to get some wine!)

Christmas on the Costa de la Luz - a set on Flickr
La Bahia de Cadiz - a set on Flickr
Winter on La Barrosa - a set on Flickr

Come on over!


----------



## destinedforspain

Alcalaina said:


> Well, just to cheer you up ... we've just been on a long walk on the Bahia de Cadiz (bottom left hand corner of Spain), watching flamingoes, stilts, oyster catchers and a zillion other waders in the lagoon. The temperature mid-afternoon is 25C, there is not a cloud in the sky, and it's forecast to stay like this for at least a week.
> 
> I had to take off my fleece because I was too hot and I think I've got a bit sunburnt because I forgot to put my Factor 15 moisturiser on (we only popped out to get some wine!)
> 
> Christmas on the Costa de la Luz - a set on Flickr
> La Bahia de Cadiz - a set on Flickr
> Winter on La Barrosa - a set on Flickr
> 
> Come on over!


Those pictures are making me EXTREMELY jealous!!!!!....... lane:


----------

